# Charmantes altes Haus mit Garten und Teich erworben :)



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2016)

Liebe Mitglieder dieses Forums,

ich habe mich in den vergangenen Wochen mit wachsendem Vergnügen hier ins Forum eingelesen. Ganz viel Hilfreiches habe ich gefunden und noch mehr Vergnügliches (Tannys zauberhafte Vogeltagebücher!). Und ich hoffe, dass ich hier bei Euch etwas Beistand finde, was den schönen Teich angeht, den mein Mann und ich zusammen mit einem Haus aus den Zwanzigerjahren, dessen verwunschenem Garten und zwei sehr netten Hühnermädels erworben haben. Haus und Garten haben gleich beim ersten Anschauen mein Herz aufgehen lassen, auch wenn sie in den vergangenen fünfzehn Jahren überwiegend sich selber überlassen waren – was man ihnen im Positiven wie im Negativen anmerkt. Behutsam wachküssen möchten wir unser neues Zuhause und auch der Teich hat liebevolle Zuwendung verdient – und nötig! Ich fürchte, dass einige Dinge ordentlich im Argen liegen und so, wie ich hier gelesen habe, sind es wohl sehr klassische Probleme. Ich versuche mal, Euch den Status quo möglichst umfassend zu schildern:

Der Teich hat keine Folie und kein Betonfundament, sondern ist auf Lehm angelegt; das Wasser wird durch den lehmhaltigen Boden an Ort und Stelle gehalten (Das Grundstück war früher eine Lehmgrube). Der Teich wurde ursprünglich mal zur Grundstücksentwässerung angelegt und mehrmals erweitert. Unbekannt ist uns, wann genau er entstand.

Der Teich wird kontinuierlich (sprich: bei Regen) gespeist durch Regenwasser-Fallrohre, die von zwei Gebäuden und einem großen Carport hinein münden. Ich fürchte, dass außerdem regelmäßig Wasser aus dem den Teich umgebenden Rasen in den Teich drückt – und ich habe schon von Euch gelernt, dass das in puncto Nährstoffeintrag keine gute Sache ist. Einen Überlauf hat der Teich auch – bei Bedarf fließt Wasser in die Kanalisation ab.

Zur Form:

Das Ganze besteht aus zwei annähernd runden Teichteilen, die durch einen kleinen Wasserweg miteinander verbunden sind. Die Oberflächenquadratmeter sind für mich sehr schwierig zu schätzen, aber ich vermute, dass das größere Teichrund ca. 15 bis 20 Meter Durchmesser hat (mit einer Insel von ca. 5 m in der Mitte), das kleinere Teichrund ca. 8 bis 10 Meter. Der verbindende Wasserweg hat ca. 1,50 Meter Breite (Ich kann leider beim besten Willen nicht sagen, wie viele Kubikmeter Wasser das insgesamt ergibt). Es gibt rundum flache Uferzonen, die ungefähr 30 bis 50 cm tief sind; die tiefsten Stellen im Teich sollen laut Auskunft des Vorbesitzers rund 1,20 Meter haben. Fischbesatz laut Vorbesitzer sind Karpfen (keine nähere Spezifizierung), Goldfische und Aale. Was ich bisher jedoch überhaupt nicht gesehen habe, sind die Aale. An Karpfen meine ich zumindest einen __ Graskarpfen identifiziert zu haben (ca. 35 cm, silbrig, hat das Ufer vor meinen Augen abgegrast) und jede Menge schwarz-roter, eher langgestreckter Fische mit roten Schwanzflossen. Diese Fische gibt es einmal in einem Rudel von ca. 30 bis 50 Exemplaren, dessen Mitglieder eine Länge von ca. 20 bis 25 cm haben, und mehrere Rudel von kleinen Fischen, die ca. eine Körperlänge von 5 bis 10 cm. haben. Die Schwarz-Rot-Färbung ist bei allen Fischen unterschiedlich, manche sind auch hell und silbrig, die Körperform ist wie beschrieben eher lang gestreckt. Von den kleineren Fischchen ist eine unfassbar große Anzahl von grob geschätzt etlichen hundert bis tausend Stück im Teich, das ist natürlich viel zu viel! (Ich versuche gleich, hier Bilder von Teich und Fischen einzustellen). Ein paar kleine graue Fische scheint es darüber hinaus zu geben; einige Teichmuscheln sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Und heute habe ich ganz frisch klitzekleine graue Fischchen entdeckt, ca. 1 cm lang und sehen aus wie Augenpaare mit Schwanz.  Außer Fischen gibt es __ Frösche, viele verschiedenen Insektenlarven und __ Molche im Teich.

Technik gibt es bis jetzt _eigentlich_ überhaupt nicht im Teich und wir würden es gerne hinbekommen, auch dabei zu bleiben. Wir haben allerdings für den Moment eine kleine Pumpe in den Teich gehängt, die zumindest durch ein kleines Geplätscher einen Hauch Bewegung und Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt. Und wir haben einen Skimmer gekauft, um der Oberflächenverschmutzung etwas entgegenzusetzen. Uns ist aber bewusst, dass das nur Tröpfchen auf dem heißen Stein sind, solange wir diese Unmengen an (Gold?-)Fischen im Teich haben.

*Die Probleme, die sich bis dato zeigen:*

Obwohl die Fische in der Vergangenheit nie gefüttert wurden und von uns auch nicht werden, scheinen sie sich munter zu vermehren (worauf der Vorbesitzer sehr stolz war!). Der Vorteil (wenn man das so sagen kann): Wir haben keinen Mücken in Haus und Garten aber leider scheint auch eine Menge Froschlaich gefressen worden zu sein, denn Frösche scheinen in diesem Jahr (laut Nachbarin) nur sehr wenige am Teich zu sein. Der definitive Nachteil: das Teichwasser ist sehr trübe bräunlich-gelblich und man kann auch in der flachen Uferzone nur sehr begrenzt den Boden erkennen. Außerdem scheint es ein Fadenalgenproblem (grün) zu geben und unter Umständen könnten (nach allem, was ich gelesen habe) Blaualgen (braune Färbung) im Teich vorhanden sein (gar nicht gut, richtig?).

Auf dem Wasser bildet sich bei Sonnenwetter ein brauner, ölig scheinender Belag, der uns Sorgen bereitet. (Kahmhaut?)

Der Teich ist von zu vielen Bäumen umstanden, die permanent Blätter und andere Feststoffe in den Teich eintragen. Der Vorbesitzer des Hauses hat leider sämtliche Baumschösslinge, die im Garten Wurzeln schlugen, wachsen lassen, auch direkt am Teich. Das bedeutet für uns jetzt, dass wir ganz sicher einige Fällaktionen vor uns haben …

Ein genereller erster Wassertest (Tetrapond) hat zwar ergeben, dass die Wasserwerte so weit in Ordnung sind; ich habe aber auch schon hier im Forum gelesen, dass sich nicht alle heiklen Stoffe im Teichwasser durch so einen Standardtest nachweisen lassen. Wo kann ich denn eine Wasserprobe für intensivere Untersuchungen hingeben?

*Folgende Fragen ergeben sich für uns: *

Wie ist das Teichwasser umweltfreundlich sauberer zu bekommen – ich habe die Befürchtung, dass die Eintrübungen/Algen den Bewohnern schaden könnten, schlimmstenfalls durch Umkippen des Teiches.

Wie finde ich heraus, welche Fische im Teich sind? Und wie dezimiere ich die enorme Fischflut? Abgabe an andere Teichbesitzer? __ Hecht oder __ Barsch in den Teich setzen? Kormorane mieten? Immerhin kommt der __ Reiher schon mal täglich zu Besuch – und ein Eisvogel war gestern auch da. Wir würden die Fische, wenn das denn geht, auch komplett aus dem Teich nehmen, um den Teich als Biotop für Frösche, Molche und Kollegen zu etablieren. Allerdings bräuchten wir dann ein gutes Zuhause für die Fische …

Habt Ihr Ratschläge aus Eurem Erfahrungsschatz für mich, welche Pflanzen sich besonders gut für die Uferbepflanzung/Teichbepflanzung eignen um die Klärung des Wassers zu unterstützen? Dost, Sumpf-Kalla, Dreimastblume, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Pfleilkraut, Frauenmantel, __ Farne, Pfennigskraut und __ Funkien habe ich bereits gepflanzt, dazu __ Wasserpest, Seerosen und eine weitere Unterwasserpflanze, deren Name mir leider entfallen ist; eine Riesenblattpflanze ist auch in großen Mengen am Ufer vorhanden, ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, wie sie heißt. __ Schilf ist in recht großer Menge vorhanden und muss sicherlich auch mal dezimiert werden …

Wie beherrscht man den Moder am Teichboden? Aufgrund der biotopartigen Beschaffenheit des Teiches lässt sich da vermutlich nichts durch Absaugen lösen und zersetzende Chemikalien scheiden aus wegen mangelnder Sinnhaftigkeit, richtig? In einem anderen Forum riet man mir, den Teich vollständig abzulassen und zu reinigen, aber neben der Tatsache, dass mir solche radikalen Maßnahmen total gegen den Strich gehen, wüsste ich weder, wie ich das bewerkstelligen, noch, wie ich den Teich anschließend wieder füllen sollte … Mit meinem derzeitigen Wissensstand denke ich mir, dass es sinnvoll wäre, den Teich in Teilstücken behutsam zu reinigen (nicht allen Schlamm auf einmal aufzuwühlen), die Menge an Fischen so weit wie möglich zu dezimieren, die umstehenden Bäume zu reduzieren und den umstehenden Pflanzengürtel auszudünnen und ins Wasser ragende Pflanzenteile zu kappen.

Unser Ziel ist es, den Teich naturnah und ohne Technik zu halten und deutlich weniger (oder keine) Fische zu haben (Molche und Libellenlarven haben wir ebenfalls entdeckt und würden diese gerne behalten/fördern).

Über Eure guten Ratschläge würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen! Wir möchten nichts falsch machen und auch nicht in hektischen Aktionismus verfallen – aber gewissenhaft die Verantwortung übernehmen, die der neue Teich für uns bedeutet.

Herzliche Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2016)

Hier die Bilder von Fischen und Teich:


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

 na erstmal willkommen an Bord.



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> einen Hauch Bewegung und Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringt


da wäre eine Luftpumpe mit Ausströmersteinen erstmal besser wie die Pumpe, schau mal hier ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=v60+hailea

Für den Herbst wäre ein Laubnetz nicht verkehrt, das verhindert das der Schlamm/Mulm noch mehr wird. Je weniger Nährstoffe hinzukommen desto besser für das Wasser.

Fische:  was macht man mit den vielen Fischen
- verschenken,
- __ Raubfische einsetzen​und wie fängt man so viele - mit einem Schleppnetz  das wird eine echte Herausforderung 

wenn die mal weniger werden wird das Wasser auch klarer, da dann ja weniger aufgewühlt wird,
Ist halt ein Naturlehmteich, den hat ja auch ned jeder.



aber nix desto trotz - ihr habt da einen tollen Teich


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mitch,
danke schön für Dein freundliches Willkommen! 

Das mit der Luftpumpe ist ein guter Tipp, es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich den Fischen zumindest schon mal etwas mehr Sauerstoff kredenzen könnte. Kannst Du mir sagen, welche Größe an Luftpumpe Du da sinnvoll fändest, um eine wahrnehmbare Wirkung zu erzielen?


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

diese "Hailea V60" haben viele im Einsatz (ich auch ) das blaue ding läuft nun seit fast 4 jahren (24/7) und verbraucht ca. 25 Watt. 
Das 60er Set mit Schlauch und Kugeln ist recht sinnvoll.

die Luftmenge sollte reichen um den Teich an mehreren Stellen gleichzeitig mit O2 anzureichern - die Zersetzungsprozesse am Teichgrund und die Fische benötigen ja einiges.



noch was für später (wenn es mal um eine Filterung geht) 
die V60 ist auch gut geeignet um Luftheber zu betreiben ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522312/  hier wird das Wasser nur mit Luft "gepumpt"


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2016)

Klasse, ich danke Dir! Dann werde ich mich gleich mal um so ein Teil kümmern. 
Nachtrag: Ist bestellt!


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo.
15 Jahre sich selbst überlassen?  
Da würde ich einfach mal gar nichts ändern. Wenn es so lange gut lief, dann hast du ein schön eingefahrenes System. Oder hast du lauter tote Tiere im Wasser, das jetzt was gemacht werden soll?


----------



## Rhabanus (21. Juli 2016)

Laissez-faire?!
In der Erziehung nicht die beste Option.
Ich finde Kathrins Ansatz - mit Bedacht nachhaltige Änderungen einpflegen - super.
Kathrin, herzlich willkommen hier! Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut (OK, das braune Wasser ware nicht ganz meins), aber wie Flo schon sagt, super eingespielt. Ich kann dir leider nix hilfreiches sagen, habe meinen Teich erst in einigen Wochen. Und mit Fischen habe ich keine Ahnung. (Will aber auch Frosch & Molch haben, wie du)
LG Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2016)

moin Kathrin,
willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Deinen Ansatz behutsam ranzugehen kann ich nur unterstützen.
Die 'Luftpumpe' einsetzen und beobachten was sich ändert, am besten auch dokumentieren,
so kann man selber später mal nachlesen.
'__ Raubfische'.... da kann ich nur eingeschränkt den Hinweis geben, dass '__ Sonnenbarsche'
sich sehr gut als 'Teichpolizei' machen, wir haben 2 in unserem Teich und haben so gut wie
keine Jungfische oder Jungfrösche, max. 'ne Handvoll p.a.
Man sollte allerdings unbedingt darauf achten, dass man gleichgeschlechtliche Sonnenbarsche kriegt,
sonst hat man ganz schnell ein richtiges Problem.... die totale Überpopulation!
Wir haben 2 männliche Sonnenbarsche und es klappt hervorragend mit 'Jonny & Butch' 
Netz im Herbst.... lässt sich das realisieren bei eurer Anlage? Ansonsten mit einem entsprechenden Kescher
Laub zeitnah absammeln, etwas mühsam aber klappt..... machen wir auch.
Frage: gibt es Unterwasserpflanzen in eurem Teich wie z.B. Krebsscheren, Seerosen oder, oder.... gib mal den Begriff ein,
dann wirst Du zu dem Thema hier ganz viel finden.
Auch hier eigene Erfahrungswerte, sehr hilfreich für die Wasserqualität.
Bin schon gespannt auf weitere Berichte von Dir.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2016)

Never touch a running system.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 15 Jahre sich selbst überlassen?
> Da würde ich einfach mal gar nichts ändern. Wenn es so lange gut lief, dann hast du ein schön eingefahrenes System. Oder hast du lauter tote Tiere im Wasser, das jetzt was gemacht werden soll?



Na ja, wie gesagt ist das Wasser braun und fast blickdicht und auf der Oberfläche schwimmt eine ölige Schicht. Grüne Fadenalgen gibt es auch einige. Und es ist eine immens hohe Zahl an Fischen im Teich – das kommt mir einfach zu viel vor! Ich möchte nicht erleben, dass der Teich in den heißen Sommertagen irgendwann kippt und die Bewohner alle tot an der Oberfläche treiben. Ich weiß nicht, wie schnell so etwas passieren kann – aber ich würde den schlimmsten anzunehmenden Fall gerne verhindern, wenn es in meiner Macht steht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Never touch a running system.



Es »runnt« ja eben nicht rund …


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2016)

Wenn die Fische in 15 Jahren nicht aus dem Teich heraus quillen, hat es sich längst eingespielt. Die Natur regelt das.

Was stört denn? Das das Wasser nicht klar ist?


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Never touch a running system.


Grundsätzlich richtig, aber bei einem Teich, also einem künstlich angelegtem Gewässer, meist nur auf einen beschränkten Zeitraum anwendbar. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo die Verlandung soweit fortgeschritten ist das man nur noch mit nem Bagger die Uhr auf Null drehen kann. Und da ist es doch besser wenn man vorher unterstützend eingreift.
Oder fährst du dein Auto auch ohne Durchsicht und auswechseln von Verschleisteilen wie Bremsen, bis es knallt?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

@ Eva-Maria: Danke für Deine lieben Worte! Ja, __ Sonnenbarsche klingen gut, gleichgeschlechtlich – sinnvoll! Ich würde es gerne mal mit zwei Stück probieren, weil ich wie oben geschrieben mit Schrecken festgestellt habe, dass in den letzten Wochen eine neue Generation Fisch geschlüpft sein muss! Für die __ Molche und ihre Kollegen habe ich bereits an einigen Stellen des Ufers begonnen, behutsam umzubauen – es gibt jetzt Flachwasserzonen mit vielen großen Steinen, unter denen sich die kleinen Tiere (Molche, Larven, __ Käfer) zurückziehen können. Als wir das Haus kauften, hatte der Teich ringsum nur steile Ufer und der kleinere Teichkreis war mit 16 Tujas bepflanzt – das sah aus wie die sechzehn Zwerge beim Angeln. ;-) Diese eigenartige Bepflanzung tat weder dem Teich, noch den Pflanzen noch dem Auge gut und wurde deswegen von uns entfernt. Ich habe dann die Flachwasserzonen angelegt und angefangen, Sumpf-Kalla, __ Wasserdost, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, Pfennigskraut, Dreimastblume, __ Funkien und Frauenmantel zu pflanzen. Im Wasser haben wir außerdem __ Wasserpest, __ Froschlöffel, __ Lilien und noch zwei oder drei anderen Unterwasserpflanzen platziert (ich habe die Namen leider vergessen!). Aus einer Seerosen-in-Not-Aktion haben wir dann noch sechs kleine Seerosenpflanzen geschenkt bekommen, die sich jetzt in Körben mit nährstoffarmem Substrat und mit Kies bedeckt an verschiedenen Stellen des Teiches erholen. An einer Seite des großen Teichbereiches gibt es außerdem eine große Menge an __ Schilf und eine sehr schöne, raumgreifende Seerose. Welche Unterwasserpflanzen würdest Du mir denn noch empfehlen? Und wo würdet Ihr Sonnenbarsche beziehen? Es gibt hier oben einen Anbieter namens Fördefisch – ist der zu empfehlen?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Habt Ihr einen Rat für mich, wo ich eine Wasserprobe testen lassen kann? Da kenne ich mich leider (noch) gar nicht aus …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Laissez-faire?!
> In der Erziehung nicht die beste Option.
> Ich finde Kathrins Ansatz - mit Bedacht nachhaltige Änderungen einpflegen - super.
> Kathrin, herzlich willkommen hier! Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut (OK, das braune Wasser ware nicht ganz meins), aber wie Flo schon sagt, super eingespielt. Ich kann dir leider nix hilfreiches sagen, habe meinen Teich erst in einigen Wochen. Und mit Fischen habe ich keine Ahnung. (Will aber auch Frosch & Molch haben, wie du)
> LG Michael



Lieber Michael, 
auch Dir danke für Dein herzliches Willkommen! Ich verspreche, ich werde hier gerne alle Schritte dokumentieren, die ich an meinem Teich vornehme – das hilft mir ja auch selber, die Abläufe später nachzuhalten. 

Ist denn dieser Strang hier der richtige, um meine Teichgeschichte weiter zu dokumentieren oder sollte ich das besser an andere Stelle im Forum tun?


----------



## mitch (21. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Never touch a running system.


na dann lest mal das dazu: http://www.faq-o-matic.net/2008/02/20/never-change-a-running-system-bullshit/

IMHO: "Never touch a running system" = nur eine Ausrede für nix tun 




Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Habt Ihr einen Rat für mich, wo ich eine Wasserprobe testen lassen kann?


http://www.rellingen.de/index.phtml?NavID=1859.132&La=1 dort mal anrufen und fragen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Also örtliches Wasserwerk. In Ordnung!


----------



## mitch (21. Juli 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ist denn dieser Strang hier der richtige, um meine Teichgeschichte weiter zu dokumentieren



ja, das ist der richtige Platz für deine Teichdoku  ==> 

*Mein Teich und ich*
Hier könnt Ihr Euren Teich und Euch selbst ausführlich vorstellen. Besonders Fotos sind immer willkommen!


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2016)

Wassertest sollte jede Zoohandlung mit Fischen machen können.
Oder du holst dir für den Anfang diesen Tröpfchentest. Den gibt es im Koffer mit eigentlch allem Notwendigen von verschiedenen Anbietern. Wenn du die Werte hast einfach hier posten und dir wird weitergeholfen. Aber lass dir bitte nichts von irgend welchen Verkäuferin an Mittelchen andrehen, denn die lösen selten ein Problem, geschweige die Ursache. Sie wollen ja immer weiter an dir verdienen 

Achso, bevor ich es wieder nicht mache:
Herzlichst Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 
Sorry ich weis zu  spät


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo René, ja, das habe ich schon von Euch gelernt: Keine Mittelchen aufschwatzen lassen. Ist versprochen, da bleibe ich standhaft!


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

herzlich willkommen.

Das sieht ja wunderschön aus bei dir. 

Mir gefällt, wie behutsam du vorgehst. Nach und nach wirst du deinen Teich immer besser kennen lernen und die geeigneten Maßnahmen ergreifen können.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,
schöne Anlage. 
Ich denke auch, da dieser Haufen eindeutig Jungfische sind. Wenn Du den selten Eisvogel schon bei Dir am Teich gesehen hast und Dir auch __ Reiher willkommen sind, dann nimm ihnen nicht die Lebensgrundlage, sie haben Deine Fische als Futter einkalkuliert. 

Das Wasser sieht m.E. eher aus, als ob da Dreck eingespült wird. Ich würde erst einmal im Umfeld anfangen. Also die Kanten überprüfen und eventuell das Grünzeug drum rum ein wenig ausdünnen. Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle aber dabei Zeit lassen. Und ja nicht die Liebingssitzplätze des Eisvogels absäbeln!

Nach 15 Jahren muss man aber die Bodenschicht mal überprüfen. Da dürfte sich einiges angesammelt haben.
Die Pumpe mit dem Ausströmer ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. Und auch die erwähnten Krebsscheren


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Lieber Kolja, danke, ja, das hoffe ich auch! Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Teich, aber verschiedene Gärten. Und da habe ich – manchmal schmerzlich – lernen müssen, dass hektischer Aktionismus mehr schadet als alles andere. Was schnell und unbedacht ausgerissen oder gerodet wurde, bleibt unter Umständen lange oder für immer weg. Außer Giersch …


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Liebe Christine, meinst Du, __ Reiher und Eisvogel schaffen es, mit den vergnügungssüchtigen Goldfischmengen mitzuhalten? Dann will ich ihnen die Fische natürlich gerne lassen, kein Problem. Ich hatte halt nur Sorge, dass der Teich umkippen könnte (siehe oben). Du meinst, das ist eher Dreck (Erde, Staub, Pollen, Blätterzeugs), das das Teichwasser so braun und trübe macht? Ich meine, wenn Ihr sagt, dass das nicht weiter schadet, dann entspanne ich mich da natürlich. Bloß diese sich bei Sonnenschein verstärkende ölige Schicht auf der Oberfläche macht mir Sorgen. Nach starkem Regen oder bei kühlem Wetter ist sie weg, aber sobald die Sonne scheint und es warm wird …

Aber ohne Wasserprobe ist das jetzt ja auch für Euch echte Kaffeesatzleserei. Ich kümmere mich jetzt mal umgehend um die Wasserprobe und versorge Euch dann schnellstmöglich mit den Wasserfakten.

Und in der Zwischenzeit mache ich mit behutsamer Uferpflege weiter. Die neu angelegten flachen Uferzonen haben auch alle Fälle schon dazu geführt, dass der Reiher jetzt jeden morgen an andere Stelle frühstückt. 

PS: In Ordnung: Krebsscheren werden bestellt!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Noch eine Frage: Diese Tröpfchentestkits – ich habe da jetzt mal im Netz geschaut, was es so gibt. Und mir scheint, dass es eine ganze Menge unterschiedlicher Produkte gibt und viele davon checken nur eine einzige Sache (Nitrat zum Beispiel). Gibt es auch Sets, mit denen man das Teichwasser umfassend auf alles Wichtige selber testen kann? Und wenn ja – könnt Ihr mir ein Produkt empfehlen? 

Tausend Dank und liebe Grüße, 
Kathrin


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder fährst du dein Auto auch ohne Durchsicht und auswechseln von Verschleisteilen wie Bremsen, bis es knallt?


Wie, macht ihr das nicht so? 

Auch bei diesem Projekt heißt es wieder: The show must go on.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2016)

Hi,

guggst du mal hier    oder hier


Einfach mal Testkoffer eingeben..................  

Und dann suchst das für dich am besten geeignete Köfferchen raus...............


----------



## Mathias2508 (21. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich richtig, aber bei einem Teich, also einem künstlich angelegtem Gewässer, meist nur auf einen beschränkten Zeitraum anwendbar. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo die Verlandung soweit fortgeschritten ist das man nur noch mit nem Bagger die Uhr auf Null drehen kann. Und da ist es doch besser wenn man vorher unterstützend eingreift.
> Oder fährst du dein Auto auch ohne Durchsicht und auswechseln von Verschleisteilen wie Bremsen, bis es knallt?


Dem kann ich mich nur voll anschließen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

@ Olli P.: Klasse, danke! Durch Deine Tipps habe ich dann auch gleich einen Anhalt, was solch ein Set kosten darf. Nicht unwichtig, wenn man sich damit noch so gar nicht auskennt. ;-)

Übrigens: __ Krebsschere habe ich inzwischen beim Gartenhandel meines Vertrauens* bestellt – da musste ich ohnehin gerade noch ein paar Blühsträucher für die Bienen bestellen, das hat also gepasst.

*Beim Forumsflohmarkt hatte ich nichts Passendes in meiner Region gefunden.


----------



## Mathias2508 (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,
Krebsscheren sind aber penibel was,die Wasserhärte  angeht,bzw auch den PH Wert.
Bei uns hat es 3 Jahre gedauert bis sie sich an unser Wasser im kleinen Teich gewöhnt haben.
Ich tendiere daher eher zu __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest.  

Glas klar. Das ist aber auch nur der kleine Teich, und bestimmt auch nicht mit eurem zu vergleichen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mathias, __ Wasserpest habe ich vor ein paar Wochen schon in den Fluten versenkt.  Mit den Krebsscheren versuche ich es jetzt einfach mal – vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. Wenn das Wasser für die __ Molche akzeptabel ist, dann sind die Krebsscheren vielleicht auch einverstanden? Ich werde genau berichten, versprochen.

Schön sieht Dein Teich mit seiner Bepflanzung aus!


----------



## Mathias2508 (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,
Auch __ Wasserpest, braucht natürlich eine Weile um zu wachsen.(Hat bei uns 2 Jahre gebraucht, aber dann Urwald mit Gewalt)  Unsere Krebsscheren befinden sich im Pflanzenfilter +natürlich noch andere  Pflanzen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Ich gelobe Geduld mit den Pflanzen! Und setze einfach ganz verschiedene ein in der Hoffnung, dass es welche geben wird, denen das Habitat zusagt.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2016)

Servus Kathrin

Wenn auch verspätet ... Herzlich Willkommen

Du schreibst das du am Ufer herum machst ... 

Der Teich ist mit Lehm gedichtet. Lehm hat die Eigenschaft sich im Wasser nur sehr langsam am Grund abzusetzen.
Jetzt "bastelst" am Ufer und setzt dadurch Lehm frei. Mit den Fischen die den Lehm immer wieder aufwirbeln bleibt das Wasser natürlich länger eingetrübt.
Das wäre auch ein Punkt sich gegen die "Blubberer" zu entscheiden.

Haben die Fische es geschafft 15 Jahre sich das O² zu organisieren, schaffen sie es auch weitere 15 Jahre ohne "Blubberer". Nebenbei gibt es auch keine "Lehm in schwebe Haltung". Die "Blubberer" würden ja immer wieder den Lehm aufquirrlen.

Wenn du einen Eisvogel am Teich hast würde ich nicht allzuviel in die natürliche bisherige Teichufergestaltung hineinpfuschen. Könnte sein das du den Eisvogel damit vertreibst.

Wegen dem öligen Film an der Teichoberfläche ... es könnte sich um eine Kahmhaut handeln. Bei meinem Teich bildet sie sich durch vergammelnde Blätter der Seerosen.
Die Natur erledigt es aber heuer mit dem vielen Regen, der den Teich überlaufen läßt. Ohne Regen muß man halt eventuell mit dem Gartenschlauch nachhelfen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Lieber Helmut,

der Teich ist nicht wirklich mit Lehm gedichtet – der Boden besteht einfach aus Lehm. Das Wasser bleibt quasi ganz von alleine an Ort und Stelle, auch an anderen Stellen sammelt sich bei Regenfällen das Wasser.  Und die braune Wasserfarbe hatte der Teich bereits, als ich ihn noch gar nicht angerührt hatte. Könnten es die Goldfische sein (wenn es denn welche sind), die den Grund aufwirbeln?

Die Uferzone habe ich so gut wie nur oberhalb des Wasserspiegels bearbeitet, soll heißen, ich habe das Wasser fast nicht bewegt bei meinen Arbeiten (außer beim Planzen einiger weniger Pflanzen). Und ich habe auch nur in geringem Maße eingegriffen, bis jetzt vielleicht fünf bis zehn Prozent der gesamten Uferstrecke von ins Wasser wuchendem Gras befreit, abgeflacht und einige Findlinge und Pflanzen ergänzt. Dem Eisvogel bleibt damit ganz viel unberührte Natur im hinteren Bereich des Gartens, wo ich ohnehin so schnell nichts verändern möchte. Im Übrigen habe ich festgestellt, dass totes Holz im Teich liegt, zum Teil große dicke Äste, die vermutlich bei Stürmen von den Bäumen des Knicks in den Teich gefallen sind. Wie seht Ihr das - sollte ich diese im Herbst entfernen? Oder gleich? Oder …?

Was das Thema Kahmhaut angeht – das habe ich nach meinen Internetrecherchen auch schon vermutet. Und ja: Nach starken Regenfällen verschwindet die Schicht, bei Sonne taucht sie dann verstärkt wieder auf. Hilft es, wenn ich die gammeligen alten, äußeren Blätter meiner großen Seerose wegschneide und weitere verrottende Pflanzenteile entferne?

Herzliche Grüße,
Kathrin


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2016)

hallo Kathrin,
ich würde versuchen diese Äste aus dem Teich zu ziehen und erst mal nebendran liegen lassen, damit eventuelle 'Bewohner' zurück in den Teich können.
Wir haben unsere beiden __ Sonnenbarsche von einem ehemaligen Forumsmitglied geschenkt bekommen... vor 6 Jahren. Die männlichen __ Barsche sind insgesamt
farb-prägnanter, mehr 'neon' und haben schwarz-orange Flecken an den Seiten im Kopfbereich. Schau mal in meinen thread, da gibt es jede Menge Bilder von
unserem Teich, Bewuchs und Fischen..... und im Herbst hätte ich wohl auch noch 'ne Handvoll Krebsscheren für Dich, wenn Du noch welche bräuchtest.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Juli 2016)

Liebe Eva-Maria, 
klasse, danke, so werde ich das mit dem Holz machen. Und auf Dein Angebot mit den Krebsscheren komme ich liebend gerne zurück! Lass mich einfach wissen, wenn es so weit ist, dass Du sie entbehren kannst und dann schauen wir, wie wir sie (mit so wenig Aufwand für Dich wie möglich) zu mir bekommen.  Freu! Und jetzt werde ich mir erstmal Deinen Thread und die __ Sonnenbarsche anschauen! *flitz*


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Also, ich habe extra bei mir im Teich "Treibholz" arrangiert. Liegt im Wasser und am Ufer. Gehört meiner Meinung zu einem natürlichen aussehen eines Naturteiches und bietet von Vögel bis hin zu Katze/Hund ein wunderbares Sitzplatzerl zu trinken.
Wegen der gammelnden Seerosenblätter würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen, außer die Kahmhaut stört dich übermäßig. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte das Holz herausnehmen wollen, weil es durch Verrottung doch auch Nährstoffe in den Teich einträgt, oder ist das zu vernachlässigen? Die Kahmhaut ist teilweise extrem ausgeprägt – man kann die Fische dann kaum oder gar nicht sehen und es wirkt, als hätten wir eine Ölpest auf dem Teich. Das sieht nicht besonders schön aus …


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2016)

... da ich nicht genau weiß wieviel Holz ihr im Teich zu liegen habt, ist das natürlich auch immer
schwer zu sagen...... ich würde nicht zuviel direkt im tiefen Wasser liegen lassen, am Rand einige wenige Stücke,
damit irgendwelche 'Teichbewohner' einen natürlichen Ein- und Austritt haben, okay.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Ja, am Ufer kann ich mir das auch vorstellen – außerhalb des Wassers habe ich tatsächlich schon ein paar Äste hingelegt und es gibt auch dicke alte Baumstümpfe am Ufer, deren Wurzeln ganz malerisch ins Wasser ragen. Das Holz von dem ich oben schrieb liegt aber wirklich im tiefen Wasser und ist außer bei absolutem Niedrigstand (kürzlich stand der Pegel ca. 15 – 20 cm unterhalb des Überlaufes, das war schon extrem) sieht man dieses Holz überhaupt nicht. Außer, dass es ungesehen vor sich hinrottet, tut es also nicht viel für den Teich. Ich mache Euch heute nachmittag noch mal ein paar mehr Bilder – und suche auch mal Bilder aus dem Winter raus, da kann man die eigentliche Form des Teiches noch etwas besser sehen.


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2016)

Also wenn das Holz komplett im Wasser liegt und nicht an der Luft, dann rottet es auch nicht so schnell. Kommt zwar auch ein bisserl auf die Sorte an, aber Venedig steht auch schon ein paar Jahrhunderte.... Wenn es nicht aus irgendeinem Grund stört, ist das kein Grund zur Panik.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Sehr gut! Ich hasse Panik.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Heute sagte mir der Inhaber eines Fischhandels, um Fische der Größe 8 bis 10 cm zu dezimieren, würden sich __ Sonnenbarsche gar nicht eignen, weil sie zu klein seien, diese würden maximal Laich oder Kaulquappengröße futtern. Er empfahl mir, stattdessen große Goldorfen einzusetzen. Jetzt mal unabhängig von der Frage, ob ich das _überhaupt_ mache (Christina hat ja zurecht darauf hingewiesen, dass __ Reiher und Eisvogel schließlich auch etwas zu essen brauchen), war das das erste Mal, dass mir jemand _Goldorfen_ für diesen Zweck empfohlen hat. Habt Ihr dazu eine Meinung?


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2016)

Ja. Wechsel den Fischhändler. Nach meinem Wissensstand (kann sein, dass es jemand, z.B. Frank, besser weiß) sind Orfen oberflächenaktive Fische, die in erster Linie auf Anfluginsekten Jagd machen und sich ansonsten von Kleinstlebewesen ernähren.
Da gibt es bestimmt geeigneteres. 
Was den Sonnenbarsch angeht, hat er auf den Bestand bezogen allerdings recht.
Wie gesagt, da der Teich ja nicht mit erwachsenen Fischen überfüllt ist und die ja auch nicht plötzlich mit der Vermehrung angefangen haben, würde ich den Vögeln eine Chance geben.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Danke Christine, das ist eine klare Aussage. Wechseln muss ich den Händler zum Glück nicht – habe noch nie etwas dort gekauft.  Also: Schickt all Eure __ Reiher und Kormorane zu mir – der Teich ist gedeckt! ;-)


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2016)

Nur mal so: Kormoran und __ Graureiher fressen am Tag ca. 500 g Fisch. Eine Eisvogelfamilie vertilgt am Tag bis zu 100 Kleinstfische.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Lach! Verstehe … Meine Einladung war wohl etwas voreilig!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2016)

Hi Kathrin,

ganz schöne Menge an Goldrotfedern haste da im Teich. Da helfen echt keine __ Sonnenbarsche (ich hab 7 Stück von 15cm+ im Teich gehabt, dazu 3 __ Döbel von >50cm, trotzdem kamen jährlich zu viele Rotfedern durch - zum Glück hatten __ Reiher dieses Jahr die Elterntiere erwischt - so ein 25-30cm Goldrotfederweibchen legt an die 100.000 Eier.

Um die starke Eintrübung zu beheben müssen alle Fische die stark am Boden gründeln (Karpfen, Schleien, Goldfische, __ Giebel, Bleie) jedenfalls rausgefangen werden. Ansonsten ist so ein Teich mit Lehm-/Tonboden net klar zu bekommen

die großblättrigen Pflanzen am Ufer sind übrigens __ Pestwurz (Petasites hybridus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2016)

hallo Kathrin,
da hätte ich mich wohl etwas genauer ausdrücken sollen, sorry!!!
Unsere __ Sonnenbarsche fressen den Laich von Fisch und Frosch
UND Jungfische bis 1 - 2 cm Länge..... dann ist Schluss.
Pro Jahr kommen hier vll. 3 Jungfische und 2 - 4 kleine __ Frösche durch.
Die __ Barsche fressen auch gern lebendige Mehlwürmer, die ja auch diese Länge (Jungfische) haben.
Den aktuellen Bestand an größeren Fischen musst Du dann also wirklich __ Reiher & Co. überlassen,
den neu aufkommenden Laich und kleinste Jungfische kannst Du aber getrost an die Sonnenbarsche weiterreichen!


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2016)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Laich und kleinste Jungfische kannst Du aber getrost an die __ Sonnenbarsche weiterreichen



 Warum ohne Not einem der seltenen Eisvögel das Jagdrevier streitig machen?

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was daran toll sein soll, wenn nur drei, vier Fröschchen durchkommen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch bei Dir genügend Abnehmer in freier Wildbahn für eine leckere Froschmahlzeit. Da muss es doch kein Einwanderer aus Nordamerika sein.
Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn man so wohnt, dass sich keine Fischfresser niederlassen. Aber auch dann gibt es bestimmt einheimische Alternativen. Bei meinem Teich ist das zum Beispiel so. __ Reiher landen hier nicht, andere Fressfeinde gibt es nicht. Da erledigen den Job  Elritzen (Phoxinus Phoxinus). Die sind aber zugegebener Maßen anspruchsvoller was Sauerstoff und Temperatur angeht.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Also, ich habe extra bei mir im Teich "Treibholz" arrangiert. Liegt im Wasser und am Ufer. Gehört meiner Meinung zu einem natürlichen aussehen eines Naturteiches und bietet von Vögel bis hin zu Katze/Hund ein wunderbares Sitzplatzerl zu trinken.
> ( ... )
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



So jetzt kann ich auch ein Bild nach liefern ....

 

Und hier in Groß (1600 Pixel)

Manche Äste sind so ausgerichtet das sie über dem tiefen Wasser hängen. Soll für den Eisvogel ein Ansitzast sein, aber auch für __ Libellen als Sitzwarte dienen.
Einzig, mir fehlen noch die __ Moderlieschen.
http://www.foto-natur-biotop.at/alb..._2016-07-22_Treibholz_tonemapped_7-Bilder.jpg
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> 15 Jahre sich selbst überlassen?
> Da würde ich einfach mal gar nichts ändern. Wenn es so lange gut lief, dann hast du ein schön eingefahrenes System. Oder hast du lauter tote Tiere im Wasser, das jetzt was gemacht werden soll?



Da schließe ich mir an. Lasst der Natur das regeln. Esst ihr gerne Fisch? Dann könnt ihr ja ein paar Karpfen in den Teich setzen wenn nicht schon einige darin sind. Du kannst auch bei den Goldrotfedern ein paar mit dem Kescher fangen und bei /Biete:/ hier im Forum hineinstellen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/biete.162/

Hier der Link:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

@ Frank: Ach wie cool – das sind Goldrotfedern? Endlich weiß ich, was da in meinem Teich herumschwimmt! Da muss ich doch gleich mal nachlesen, was das genau für Wasserbewohner sind. Danke schön! 

@ Pipsi: Nein, wir wollen ja gerade weniger Fische im Teich haben, nicht mehr. Also keine __ Speisefische in den Teich. Aber danke für den Tipp.

Und was das Einstellen hier im Flohmarkt angeht: Erstmal wollte ich gerne herausfinden, was das eigentlich für Fische sind, bevor ich sie anderen Teichbesitzern anbiete. Und außerdem kann ich den Flohmarkt derzeit nicht nutzen – ich bin noch zu neu im Forum angemeldet.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich auch ein Bild nach liefern ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169514
> 
> ...



Das sieht klasse aus! Morgen fotografiere ich mal eine Runde im Garten – heute kam mir ein kräftiges Gewitter in die Quere. Für den Eisvogel gibt es bei mir  direkt am Ufer __ Eichen, __ Erlen, __ Hasel, Weiden und __ Birken, außerdem eine __ Traubenkirsche. Dazu jede Menge __ Schilf und Baumstümpfe. Aber ich schaue mal, dass ich noch einige schöne Äste am Ufer drapiere. 

Also, von der __ Pestwurz* habe ich große Mengen und verschenke gerne welche an Selbstabholer und auch von den mittelgroßen Goldrotfedern (geschätzte Länge 5 bis 10 cm)* gebe ich gerne welche an behutsame Selbstvorortkäscherer ab, falls da bei Jemandem von Euch Interesse besteht. 

*Ein herzlicher Dank noch mal an Frank für die Hilfe bei der Bestimmung!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Gestern gab es einen kleinen Unfall an meinem Teich!

Über den Teich führen drei alte Holzbrücken, die vermutlich nicht so ganz sinnvoll konstruiert wurden … Uns war schon beim Hauskauf klar, dass wir die Brücken irgendwann entfernen, beziehungsweise ersetzen müssen. Nun ja. Eine der Brücken führt über einen kleinen Graben, der Regenwasser vom Carportdach des Nachbargrundstückes in den Teich leitet, auf das Nachbargrundstück. Diese Brücke besteht aus zwei dicken runden Holzstämmen, die einfach über den Graben gelegt wurden, darauf breite Bohlen genagelt und auf einer Seite ist ein windiges Holzgeländer befestigt. Die Brücke wollten wir wie gesagt sowieso entfernen, aber da unsere neue Nachbarin so außerordentlich sympathisch ist, haben wir die Brücke als »kleinen Dienstweg« erstmal beibehalten und treffen uns regelmäßig am Teich auf einen Kaffee. 

Aber gestern ist der kleine Dienstweg zusammengebrochen! Dummerweise genau, als Nachbarin Christine drüber lief. Einer der schweren Tragbalken ist unbemerkt durchgerottet und hat spontan den Dienst quittiert – und die arme Christine ist in den kleinen Graben gestürzt! Gott sei dank ist ihr fast nichts passiert, nur mit dem Kinn ist sie unsanft aufgeschlagen – so ein Riesenmist! Heute wird die vermaledeite Brücke sofort abgerissen und der kleine Dienstweg wird in Zukunft wohl aus einem beherzten Sprung über den Graben bestehen. Dann können die Hühner auch nicht mehr über die Brücke türmen um in den benachbarten Blumenbeeten marodieren …

Was für ein Mist! Jetzt traue ich den anderen Brücken natürlich auch nicht mehr! Besonders der langen, die zur Insel rüber führt. Hat eine/r von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Bau von Brücken? Unsere große muss ca. 5m überspannen. Im Moment ist sie ähnlich windig konstruiert wie der kleine Dienstweg, allerdings hat sie in der Mitte noch einen Stützbalken. Es würde mich allerdings nicht wundern, wenn der eher Deko ist … Ich habe schon überlegt, ob wir nicht besser in Findlinge investieren und Trittsteine ins Wasser platzieren statt der Brücke. Aber das ist vermutlich alleine wegen des Gewichtes solcher Felsen gar nicht zu bewältigen. Von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen …

Na ja, heute mache ich zur Entschädigung erstmal einen Ausflug mit Christine und lade sie zum Essen ein. So ein Schreck!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Hier noch schnell ein paar Bilder vom Teich, wie er sich präsentierte, als wir vor vier Monaten zum Frühlingsanfang einzogen:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

» … so ein 25-30cm Goldrotfederweibchen legt an die 100.000 Eier.«

Ach Du Schande …!


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Warum ohne Not einem der seltenen Eisvögel das Jagdrevier streitig machen?
> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was daran toll sein soll, wenn nur drei, vier Fröschchen durchkommen.
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch bei Dir genügend Abnehmer in freier Wildbahn für eine leckere Froschmahlzeit.



Christine,
schließe doch bitte nicht von Eurem Teich auf andere, in diesem Fall speziell auf unseren Teich!
Die Luhe, welche knapp 100 m hinter unserem Grundstück fließt, bietet mehr als genug Nahrung für den Eisvogel,
dort lebt er auch, ich habe ihn schon häufig gesichtet.
Mit um und bei ca. 15 - 20 Fröschen gesamt ist unser Teich mehr als gut besetzt, da langt es dann auch wenn pro
Jahr 3 - 4 neue Fröschlein dazu kommen.
Die __ Sonnenbarsche haben wir 2010 geschenkt bekommen, übrigens von einem altgedienten Forumsmitglied, und
sind mehr als gut zufrieden, dass wir keine überbordende Fischpopulation im Teich haben.
__ Fischreiher gibt es aufgrund von Forellenteichen in der Nähe auch reichlich. Wir haben uns just einen 'wasserspeienden Reiherschreck'
aufgestellt, weil sie schon paarweise bei uns am Teich standen. Die Teiche in der Nachbarschaft werden ebenso heimgesucht.

Ich denke, wir handhaben unsere 'Garten-Teich-Oase' mit gutem Augenmaß.... Du bist herzlich eingeladen Dir hier vor Ort selber
ein Bild davon zu machen......


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich glaube auch, dass man den Einzelfall betrachten muss. Bei uns würde ich mir ja sehr wünschen, dass noch weitere Eisvögel ihren Weg herfinden – bis jetzt habe ich aber erst einmal einen bei uns gesehen. Und der __ Reiher kommt zwar regelmäßig vorbei, ich kann allerdings nicht sagen wie häufig, da er sicherlich oft frühstückt, wenn ich noch gar nicht wach bin. Man kann aber bei unserem Teich davon ausgehen, dass das in dieser Frequenz vermutlich schon sehr lange so geht – und der Teich ist dennoch proppevoll mit Fischen.


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2016)

<OT Modus an>


Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Christine,
> schließe doch bitte nicht von Eurem Teich auf andere, in diesem Fall speziell auf unseren Teich!


Liebe Eva-Maria, das tue ich nicht. Denn Dein Teich und mein Teich haben nicht weiter gemeinsam ausser einer Füllung mit Wasser.
Und es geht hier auch nicht um Deinen Teich. Es geht ums Kathrins Eisvogel. Und um __ Frösche generell. Die übrigens abwandern, wenn es ihnen zu eng wird.
<OT Modus aus>


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Heute haben wir zum einen interessante neue Informationen über unseren Teich erhalten und zum anderen das alte Holz aus dem Teich gefischt.

Wir haben erfahren, dass der rechte, kleinere Teil des Teiches erst vor einem Jahr vom Vorbesitzer ergänzt wurde, weil das Grundstück so nass war, dass der Rasen regelmäßig unter Wasser stand. Nur der linke, größere Teil des Teiches (mit der Insel) ist richtig alt. Das erklärt vielleicht, warum der rechte Teil des Teiches weniger gut zu funktionieren scheint? Ich bin heute in den Teich gestiegen, um das alte Holz herauszuholen. Und das war wirklich erstaunlich! Erstens haben wir neben viele kleineren und größeren Ästen, die von den umstehenden Bäumen stammen könnten, einen ausgewachsenen Baumstamm aus dem Teich geholt! Der muss gefällt worden und in den Teich gefallen sein und dann hat man ihn einfach dort belassen. Noch verblüffender fand ich aber, dass wir ein ca. 1,40 m langes Teilstück eines Staketenzauns in der Mitte des Teiches gefunden haben! Wie das da wohl hingekommen ist? Ach ja, und außerdem haben wir noch einen alten Kochtopf geborgen. Als nächsten kommt wahrscheinlich ein Wikingerschiff zum Vorschein … 

Nein aber im Ernst: Wie kommt denn so viel Zeugs in einen erst ein Jahr alten Teich hinein? Was mir auch auffiel, ist, dass auf dem Teichgrund eine ordentliche Schicht Modder zu liegen scheint, ich bin stellenweise sicherlich zehn oder fünfzehn Zentimeter mit den Gummistiefeln im Untergrund versunken.
Und was dann passierte war, dass ich beim Versinken im Modder Faulgasblasen gelöst habe, die blubbernd an die Oberfläche stießen. Puh! Wie muss ich das interpretieren – und muss ich diesbezüglich etwas tun? Auf der alten Teichseite ist mir dieses Phänomen bislang nicht begegnet …

Außerdem traf heute die Luftpumpe nebst Zubehör ein und wir haben sie bereits in Betrieb genommen – mal sehen, was die Luftwirbel bewirken. Auf alle Fälle brechen sie die Kahmhaut auf. Ich werde beobachten und berichten.

Ach ja, und dann schwamm heute leider noch ein ca. 10 cm langer toter Fisch an der Oberfläche. Farbe hell-silbrig mit dunklen kleinen Fleckenreihen entlang des Rückens. Der Körper vorne breiter und nach hinten schmal zulaufend, schlank. Die Augen recht weit oben auf dem Kopf und das Maul vorgebogen und nach unten gerichtet. Ich kann es leider nicht besser beschreiben, aber ich werde mal im Internet nach Bildern suchen, um den kleinen Burschen zu identifizieren. Der Fisch hatte spitze Löcher im Körper und es sah mir so aus, als wäre er von einem Vogel erwischt worden. Vielleicht war es der __ Reiher und er wurde gestört und ist ohne Beute abgeflogen?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Nachtrag: Ich habe es anhand von Bildern im Netz herausfinden können: Der kleine tote Fisch war ein __ Gründling.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2016)

Schade Kathrin ... du bist drauf und drann dieses Kleinod mit eingespielter Biologie zu zerstören, wenn es nicht schon passiert ist.

Schade, Schade ...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Juli 2016)

Das ist ganz sicher nicht mein Ziel. Aber sind behandelte Hölzer, und darum handelt es sich bei dem Zaun, nicht schädlich für das Teichwasser? Den herausgezogenen Baumstamm und die Äste werden wir am Ufer belassen, als Ansitz und Versteckmöglichkeit für Vögel und Insekten. Weitere Maßnahmen sind nicht geplant – außer dem gelegentlichen Abfischen von Algen und Blättern …

Und was die Luftpumpe angeht: Das war ein Tipp von Mitch hier aus dem Forum, der mir sehr schlüssig erschien. Wir möchten das deswegen mal ausprobieren und wenn es keinen positiven Effekt hat, sind die Luftausströmer ja ganz leicht wieder aus dem Wasser entfernt. Das reine Einleiten von Luft in das Teichwasser dürfte doch keinen negativen Effekt haben?


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und was die Luftpumpe angeht





Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle brechen sie die Kahmhaut auf.



der Gasaustausch Wasser/Luft kann nun wieder stattfinden   und was soll daran bitte ned richtig sein 
http://www.aquarium-welt.net/kahmhaut-entfernen-und-ihre-Ursache/



Digicat schrieb:


> Schade, Schade ...


wie meinst du das?
Also ich finde auch das Zaun / Baumstamm & Co. nicht in den Teich gehören.


----------



## Alexius30 (24. Juli 2016)

Am Ufer Schaut der Baumstamm schön aus und nützt anderen Tieren. Was ist falsch daran? Im Teich hätten sich daran nur Algen gebildet. Jetzt haben die Fische auch mehr Schwimmraum und die Verletzungsgefahr ist geringer(Zaun, Kochtopf).


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Guten morgen Kathrin, Guten morgen Mitch



mitch schrieb:


> der Gasaustausch Wasser/Luft kann nun wieder stattfinden   und was soll daran bitte ned richtig sein
> http://www.aquarium-welt.net/kahmhaut-entfernen-und-ihre-Ursache/
> 
> wie meinst du das?



Das ist ja net schlecht, das die Kahmhaut geöffnet wird und somit wieder ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann, aber

Greift man damit in den biologischen Kreislauf ein. Durch das geblubbere wird CO² ausgetrieben, die O²-Sättigung erhöht = Ungleichgewicht.

Edit: Die Kahmhaut kann man anders auch beseitigen

Durch das aufwühlen des Bodenschlammes sind anerobe Bakterien freigesetzt worden, die im Bodensatz gebunden waren und damit unschädlich waren.
Weiters sind mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Nitrate (die Faulgase deuten darauf hin) ebenfalls freigesetzt worden, auf die sich jetzt natürlich die Algen stürzen.

Wenn man das "Gerümpel" vom Ufer aus gesehen hätte, wäre es vielleicht möglich gewesen vom Ufer aus dieses zu bergen ohne das man in den Teich muß.

Prinzipiell würde ich jeden groben Eingriff im Teich vermeiden auch wenn es für unser Auge noch so "unsauber" aussieht.

Die Teichbiologie ist ein sehr sensibles Gewerk, das durch manche Eingriffe leicht aus dem Ruder laufen kann.

Ich mahne lieber rechtzeitig zur Vorsicht, als das das Kind in den Brunnen falle.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Völlig in Ordnung, vielen Dank für die Warnung Helmut!

So weit ich weiß, ist der Teich bis zu unserem Kauf sogar als Schwimmteich genutzt worden, da wurde also vermutlich häufiger drin herumgestiefelt - und bestimmt nicht so sachte, wie ich das gemacht habe. Ich bin auch nur am Rand im flachen Bereich des Teiches unterwegs gewesen und habe die Holzteile vorsichtig zu mir hingezogen. Wie gesagt: Jetzt ist dann auch erstmal Ruhe im Teich, damit er sich erholen kann. Heute morgen lag er friedlich in der Sonne, die Fische waren ganz normal unterwegs. Den ollen Zaun werde ich entsorgen, alle anderen Äste und den Stamm am Ufer belassen. 

»Zitat: Die Kahmhaut kann man anders auch beseitigen«

Ich bin da wirklich für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Wie schon einmal geschrieben ...



Digicat schrieb:


> Wegen dem öligen Film an der Teichoberfläche ... es könnte sich um eine Kahmhaut handeln. Bei meinem Teich bildet sie sich durch vergammelnde Blätter der Seerosen.
> Die Natur erledigt es aber heuer mit dem vielen Regen, der den Teich überlaufen läßt. Ohne Regen muß man halt eventuell mit dem Gartenschlauch nachhelfen.



Oder diesen Tipp, ohne ihn jemals angewendet zu haben: mit aufgefalteten Zeitungspapierblätter von der Oberfläche absaugen.


> Die Kahmhaut kann auch mit Zeitungspapier, das man kurz auf die Wasseroberfläche legt, aufgesaugt werden.


Quelle

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Danke! Der Wasserschlauchtipp wäre ähnlich dem Effekt eines kräftigen Regenschauers, richtig? Regen vertreibt die Kahmhaut tatsächlich, allerdings bildet sie sich immer recht schnell wieder neu. Den Zeitungstrick werde ich ausprobieren. Die Idee finde ich verlockend, weil ich damit die Kahmhaut ja tatsächlich aus dem Teich entfernen würde – zumindest die, an die ich drankomme. 

Hier noch mal ein paar taufrische Impressionen vom Teich (Holz wird noch schöner drapiert, liegt jetzt erstmal nur so da, wie wir es herausgefischt haben. Zaun kommt natürlich weg.):


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Ja, zielt aber eigentlich eher auf das Überlaufen des Teiches. Dabei wird ja die oberste Schicht des Wasser überläufig, ähnlich eines Skimmers. Funktioniert im übrigen mit Blütenstaub, Laub, Tannennadeln ... alles was halt auf der Oberfläche schwimmt genauso.

Mir gefällt dein Kleinod hervorragend, es strahlt eine Natürlichkeit aus. Man sieht dem Teich nicht an das er künstlich angelegt wurde. 
Deshalb hoffe ich ja auf einen sehr sanften Eingriff. Das Wasser, wenn es klar bis auf den Grund wäre, würde diesen Eindruck mMn. zerstören.
Kein Naturteich ist klar ...

Lieben Kaffee schlürfenden Gruß (He ... wo ist der Kaffe trinkende Smiley hingekommen)
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Lieber Helmut, 

damit hast Du natürlich recht und das Wasser muss auch gar nicht klar werden. Ich wollte einfach nur sicherstellen, dass das keine Blaualgen sind oder dass mir der Teich umkippt und alle Bewohner umkommen. Wenn die Trübung natürlich und unschädlich ist, dann kann das Wasser gerne braun bleiben.  Bloß die olle Kahmhaut, die sieht halt nicht schön aus. Und man kann durch sie die Fische gar nicht mehr sehen, was ich außerordentlich schade fände. Insofern würde ich da gerne ein bisschen gegenhalten, naturverträglich natürlich. 

Grüßt sehr herzlich Kathrin, die sich jetzt sofort ein Eis genehmigen muss. 

PS: Der Kaffee-Smiley ist bei den »Großen« versteckt!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

> PS: Der Kaffee-Smiley ist bei den »Großen« versteckt!


Gleich der erste , ich habe gefühlte 10x drüber geschaut 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Das ist wie bei den Fischen im Teich!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Mal zwischendurch eine ganz andere Frage: Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Sicherungspflicht für Teichbesitzer? Ich meine: Wie muss ich, rein von rechtlicher Seite, mein Grundstück sichern, damit niemand versehentlich im Teich ertrinkt? Ein Zaun zur Straße? Wie hoch? Und wie sieht es mit den Grenzen zu den Nachbargrundstücken aus? Bei uns ist der Teich nämlich zu einem Nachbargrundstück hin quasi die Grundstücksgrenze. Das Nachbargrundstück gehört dem Vorbesitzer unseres Hauses, deswegen liegt der Teich so strategisch ungünstig. Vorher war es ein 4.000 qm großes Grundstück und der Teich lag fast in der Mitte. Jetzt haben wir 2350 qm gekauft und die Grundstücksgrenze läuft zum Nachbargrundstück hin ca. 1m breit um den Teich herum.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Rein aus Eigeninitative würde ich einen Maschendrahtzaun min. 1m hoch rundums Grünstück ziehen.

Ob das rechtlich genügt, davon habe ich leider keine Ahnung. In Österreich könnten auch die Bestimmungen anders wie bei dir in Nordfriesland sein. Ich komme ja aus Niederösterreich.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Also mindestens so:


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Wir haben gerade letzte Woche 40m Zaun erstellt....es sind auch knapp 1m zum Knick (Grenze) und der dahinterliegenden Pferdekoppel. Da dort aber auch schon Rehe und Hunde aufgetaucht waren, war uns das zu gefährlich. So "bremst" er hoffentlich erst mal ab. (Es könnten ja auch mal Kinder von dort kommen).......

Ich werden noch immergrüne Pflanzen von unserer Seite setzen und auf dem Knick was stachliches mit Vogelbeeren.
 

Passieren kann wohl leider immer was. Da gibt es hier ja auch Beiträge mit Diskussionen. 


In unserer Nachbarschaft wissen die Eltern, dass es diesen Teich gibt und wir liegen zum Glück in zweiter Reihe. Er ist also nicht zu sehen und vom Garten zur Auffahrt haben wir auch einen Zaun.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Wir bauen gerade hundert Meter Holzzaun außen herum, leider ist es ein Eckgrundstück, da benötigt man viiiel Zaun. Zum Teich hin wird es ein Sichtschutzzaun werden, damit wir ein bisschen mehr Privatsphäre haben. Und ansonsten ein 80 cm hoher Lattenzaun. Höher darf der Zaun hierzulande an einem Eckgrundstück, zumindest im Kreuzungsbereich nicht sein, damit die Autofahrer gute Sicht auf die Kreuzung haben. Seufz! Und innen werde wir wahrscheinlich einen Kastanien-Staketenzaun ziehen. Sieht schöner aus als ein Maschendrahtzaun und die Hühner hält es dann hoffentlich auch im Garten.
Den ganzen Zaun entlang auf der Innenseite bepflanze und ergänze ich eine gemischte Sträucherhecke, fast schon ein Knick, darüber schrieb ich hier ja schon in Tannys Insektenthread. Wenn ich damit fertig bin, kann man den Teich von der Straße aus nicht mehr sehen. Und uns auch nicht!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Das hört sich nach viel Arbeit an.....aber wenn es dann fertig ist, ist es bestimmt schön.

Ich merke gerade, dass ich nun durch den Zaun meinen "Weitwurf" präzisieren muss.....wenn die Möhren auf dieser Seite des Stacheldrahts landen, kann ich das nun nicht mehr so leicht korrigieren


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Möhrenpräzisionsweitwurf – vielleicht wird das ja noch mal olympische Disziplin. Und dann bist Du voll im Training!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (24. Juli 2016)

Genau.....
Wer weiß, wir Norddeutschen haben ja viele Einfälle für eine sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Also da sollte man doch über einen Luftheberbetriebenenkarottenweitschußautomaten nachdenken


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Und in der so gewonnenen Zeit gemütlich Kaffee trinken. Das wäre Plan B.


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Luftheberbetriebenenkarottenweitschußautomaten


meinst du sowas in der Art:  https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pumpkin+cannon


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ja, zielt aber eigentlich eher auf das Überlaufen des Teiches. Dabei wird ja die oberste Schicht des Wasser überläufig, ähnlich eines Skimmers. Funktioniert im übrigen mit Blütenstaub, Laub, Tannennadeln ... alles was halt auf der Oberfläche schwimmt genauso.



Noch mal eine Antwort hierzu, das hätte ich fast vergessen, bei dem rasanten Diskussionstempo hier im Forum: Ah, verstehe, das klingt logisch! Allerdings habe ich so meine Zweifel, dass das in meinem Teich klappt. DIe Kahmhaut ist primär auf dem großen Teich mit der Insel. Der Überlauf befindet sich aber ganz am anderen Ende im kleinen Teichrund. Die Kahmhaut schwimmt nicht bis dort hin. Selbst, wenn eine Menge Wasser abfließt. Als ich einzog, gab es gerade eine lange, heftige Regenzeit. Da der Überlauf mit einem kleinen Karnickeldraht, der mit einem Stein beschwert war, verstopft war, stand der Wasserpegel ca. 20 cm drüber und der Teich drohte überzulaufen, die angrenzenden Rasenflächen trieften schon vor Wasser. Als ich den Überlauf von seinem Verschluss befreite ging da natürlich eine ordentliche Menge Wasser weg – aber ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass das Ablassen die Oberfläche des großen Teichrunds beeinflusst hätte. Ich würde vermuten, dass da eher unter der Wasseroberfläche Wasser in den kleinen Teich nachströmte. Aber das kann ich nur vermuten – ich kann ja schlecht Farbe in den Teich geben*, um das Strömungsverhalten sichtbar zu machen. Und bei der Wasserfarbe wäre das vermutlich auch absolut vergebene Liebesmühe … ;-)

*Das ist selbstverständlich nur ein Scherz und keine ernsthaft erwogene Option!


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2016)

Kein Scherz. Eine bewährte Methode, um Löcher in der Folie aufzuspüren. Man nimmt vorzugsweise Milch oder Kaffeesahne.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte mit dem Scherzhinweis nur vermeiden, dass Helmut mich wieder der Teichmeuchelei verdächtigt … 

Aber Spaß beiseite – das ist interessant! Und Milch scheint ja unter bestimmtem Umständen sogar gut für die Fische zu sein (habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen). Zumindest schadet sie offensichtlich nicht. Also könnte ich – wenn ich das nächste Mal Teichwasser ablassen muss – mit ein wenig Milch tatsächlich ausprobieren, wie das Strömungsverhalten ist?


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

Aber nur mit den rechtsdrehenden Kulturen, die Links drehenden verfälschen das Ergebnis


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Mach mir nur Angst!


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2016)

hi Kathrin,
nöö ... Farbe wäre wirklich nicht gut,
aber Du kannst es mal mit ein wenig Milch probieren...... damit kann man auch recht gut 'Teichlecks' lokalisieren.....
aber wirklich nur ein paar Tropfen.... versuch's mal.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Juli 2016)

Huhu Eva-Maria, ich habe ja keine Hülle unterm Teich – keine Folie und kein Becken, kein Beton, kein Fiberglas, nur Lehm. Insofern gibt es bei mir keine klassische „Lecksuche“. Aber wenn es mal wieder zum „Hochwasser“ in meinem Teich kommt, dann werde ich das Strömungsverhalten beim Wasserablassen mal mit etwas Milch untersuchen. Das interessiert mich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2016)

genau das meinte ich.... so kannst Du an Deinem 'speziellen Teich' (von wegen Lehm) 
das Strömungsverhalten überprüfen.... andere nehmen Milch zum Überprüfen, wo ein Teichleck sein könnte,
in ihrer Folie oder der Teichschale....


----------



## Vogel (26. Juli 2016)

Sieht sehr schön aus! Da kann man es sich natürlich so richtig gut gehen lassen  Eine kleine Entspannungsoase! Die Arbeit investiert man da ja gern


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Danke schön – ich bin auch ganz selig, dass ich dieses Kleinod hüten darf! Die Arbeit, die man in so einen Garten steckt, fühlt sich ja auch gar nicht wie Arbeit an, selbst Unkrautzupfen hat etwas Meditatives, wenn man den Kaffee zwischendurch nicht vergisst.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Juli 2016)

Ich hätte auch gerne so einen Teich... Aber leider haben wir das Geld und den Platz für so etwas nicht


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Juli 2016)

Lieber Pipsi, wenn dieser Teich nicht schon bei meinem Haus dabei gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich vermutlich gar nicht den Nerv gehabt, einen Teich selber zu bauen. Ich bin voller Respekt für all die Teicherfinder und Teicherfinderinnen, die hier im Forum ihr Werk so liebevoll präsentieren und dokumentieren. So viel Arbeit! Und so viel Erfindungsreichtum. Das ist enorm inspirierend für mich! Und ich lerne ganz viel.

Sei ruhig stolz auf das, was Du schon geschafft hast und vergiss bloß nicht, Dich auch mal an den Teich zu setzen und einfach nur den Fischchen und den __ Libellen zuzuschauen. Und lass Dich von den schlauen Ratschlägen und Ideen hier im Forum anregen zu weiteren Verbesserungen. Ich glaube, mehr Wissen zum Thema als hier wird man kaum an anderer Stelle finden. Noch dazu in so gut gelaunter Atmosphäre. 

Und wenn ich eines hier herauszulesen meine, dann das: *Ein Teich ist niemals fertig*. Beziehungsweise: *Nach dem Teichbau ist vor dem Teichbau. *Also: frohes Schaffen!
*
*


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2016)

Servus Kathrin


Digicat schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Wegen dem öligen Film an der Teichoberfläche ... es könnte sich um eine Kahmhaut handeln. Bei meinem Teich bildet sie sich durch vergammelnde Blätter der Seerosen.
> 
> ...


Eben gerade bei einem Garten/Teich-Rundgang entdeckt ...

 

Halte ich aber nicht für eine Kahmhaut, sondern eher für etherische Öle.


> Ätherische Öle werden in Öldrüsen von Pflanzen gebildet und im Pflanzengewebe gespeichert. Sie befinden sich in Blüten, Blättern, Samen, Fruchtschalen, Wurzeln, Harzen, Rinden oder im Holz. Manche Pflanzen liefern aus verschiedenen Pflanzenteilen ätherische Öle, die sich in ihrer chemischen Zusammensetzung sehr stark unterscheiden, z. B. Zimtrinden- und Zimtblätteröl.


Quelle

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Das ist interessant – ätherische Öle als mögliche Ursache für solche Schlieren waren mir noch nicht bekannt. Danke für den Tipp! 

Übrigens: Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Thema Wasserproben und stehe da etwas hilflos vor der Informationsflut auf der Website der Lufa in Kiel. Da werden Tests auf Substanzen angeboten, die mir fast alle nichts sagen und mir scheint, dass das vielleicht alles etwas überdimensioniert ist für meine Zwecke?

Zitat:
_Unsere Untersuchungspakete decken die jeweilige landesspezifische und regionale Gesetzgebung ab. Die akkreditierten Methoden und Bestimmungsgrenzen orientieren sich an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.

Das umfassende Portfolio an Einzelparametern umfasst u.a. besondere Stoffgruppen wie z.B._

_Pestizide und Metabolite_
_sprengstofftypische Verbindungen_
_NSO-Heterocyclen_
_Chlorbenzole_
_Chlorphenole_
_Phenole_
_Polyfluorierte Tenside_
_Dioxine/Furane_
_dioxinlike polychlorierte Biphenyle_
_Phthalate_
_Organozinn-Verbindungen_
_LHKW Metabolite_
_und mikrobiologische Untersuchungen._
Den einfachen Streifentest habe ich als ersten Anhalt ja schon mal gemacht und der schien keine groben Ausreißer zu zeigen (den kann ich auch gerne noch mal wiederholen und die Werte hier posten). Jetzt überlege ich gerade, ob so ein hochwertiger Tröpfchentest für meine Zwecke nicht reichen würde … Das Labor, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, würde sogar einen Mitarbeiter aus Kiel vorbei schicken zur Probenentnahme – die Vorstellung schüchtert mich etwas ein! Wie testet Ihr Euer Teichwasser?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,
das mit dem Labor halte ich, solange keine gravierenden Probleme auftreten, für überdimensioniert. Ein normaler Tröpfchen-Test-Koffer wie z.B. von JBL tut es völlig. (Hatte Mitch nicht sowas schon einmal verlinkt  )  Den einzigen Luxus, den ich mir erlaubt habe, ist ein PH-Messgerät, was aber auch schon länger nicht mehr zum Einsatz gekommen ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Liebe Christine, vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung! Dann folge ich Mitchs Empfehlung jetzt direkt. Mir hatte nur irgendwo (ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr wo), jemand den Labortest ans Herz gelegt – deswegen war ich etwas unsicher … Das ist ja oft so mit neuen Dingen: Ehe man mit der Zeit ein eigenes Gespür (aus Erfahrung gespeist) für eine Sache entwickelt, irrt man erstmal etwas orientierungslos herum. Aber wenn sich der Schnee in der Kugel langsam setzt, sieht man auch wieder klarer.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Testkoffer ist bestellt – ich habe den mit den ausführlicheren ph-Tests genommen. Jetzt warte ich gespannt. Ich werde dann versuchsweise mal auf beiden Teichseiten (alter Bereich und neuer Bereich) Proben nehmen um zu sehen, ob es Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2016)

Servus Kathrin

Meiner Meinung nach reicht der JBL-Testkoffer für unsere Gartenteiche vollends aus (der Preis ist die UVP, gibt es billiger).
Koi-Teichler machen möglicherweise einen Keim-Test in einem Labor um dem Keimdruck auf die Spur zu kommen.
Diese Wasseranalyse ist aber nicht ganz billig.

Nochmals auf die ätherischen Öle zurück zu kommen ...

Vielleicht gibt es ja da ein Zusammenspiel Kahmhaut und der ätherischen Öle, sprich ... ätherische Öle sind eventuell wachstumsfördernd für bestimmte Mikroorganismen die als Ergebnis die Kahmhaut ergeben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Danke Helmut – genau den Koffer habe ich bestellt (habe weniger bezahlt). Ich werde auch noch mal ein paar genauere Fotos von der Schicht auf dem Teich machen. Teilweise schillert sie ölig, teilweise sieht sie einfach nur aus wie eine hauchdünne bräunliche Haut aus, fast wie die Milchhaut auf heißem Kakao.

Noch mal eine andere Frage, weil mich da zu Beginn mal jemand (nicht aus diesem Forum) ins Bockshorn gejagt hatte: Wie erkennt man eigentlich Blaualgen und _wenn_ man welche hat – wie wird man sie los?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Such mal Cyanobakterien, da findet sich einiges zu lesen 
Wenn ich nicht irre, erkennt man sie daran, dass sie an der Hand tatsächlich bläulich, also cyan, wirken und eklig stinken. Nicht algig-fischig, sondern eklig.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2016)

Das mit den Cyanobakterien (Blaualgen) ist sehr langatmig ...

Bitte diesen Thread hier verfolgen und du bist bestens informiert.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Petta (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
auch wir hatten im letzten Jahr einen " Ölfilm " auf dem Wasser.
Hatte ich hier eingestellt und @Digicat fragte was wir für Pflanzen haben............
es war unter anderem auch __ Wasserminze dabei.
Wenn ein Stengel abbrach war wenig später der Film auf dem Teich........
Nun,keine Minze mehr.......Film weg


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2016)

Jetzt war Christine schneller , dafür habe ich den Link 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2016)

Danke Peter für deine Info ... meine grauen Zellen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallöchen Kathrin und auch von mir noch ein verspätetes herzlich Willkommen! 

Seit einer Woche lese ich doch ganz heimlich hier mit und melde mich nicht zu Wort... was soll man davon halten 
Ich bin absolut gespannt wie es mit Deiner Teichgeschichte weiter geht, zwar ist die Saison schon fortgeschritten, aber ich bin sicher Ihr könnt sie im vollen Zuge noch genießen!
Uneingeschränkt schließe ich mich den Meinungen hier an, dass Dein Teich eine funktionierende Biologie entwickelt hat und man sich nicht bekloppt machen soll. Der Tröpfchentest ist eine ganz nette Angelegenheit, aber diese Tests verleiten einen ganz schnell dazu sofort einzugreifen, wenn auch nur etwas nicht im Rahmen liegt. Dabei liegt das meistens daran, dass es Unterschiede zu morgens und abends gibt (gerade beim Sauerstoffgehalt), die Temperatur, Witterungsverhältnisse etc. 
Aber jetzt lass Dich nicht von mir beirren, ich bin neugierig wie die Ergebnisse aussehen!  
In dem Sinne viel Spaß bei uns und


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Ihr seid toll, ich danke Euch! )


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Danke auch an dich


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich Christines schön plakative Beschreibung so lese, dann habe ich definitiv keine Blaualgen im Teich, freu! Aber ich lese die Texte dazu auch noch mal durch – aus reiner Vergnügungssucht.


Und keine Bange, ich werde mich nicht verrückt machen lassen, ich möchte bloß einmal sicher wissen, dass nicht irgend etwas grob falsch läuft. Und dann zupfe ich beruhigt weiter Giersch, pflanze meine Hecke, fische ein paar Algen aus dem Teich und freue mich des Lebens.


Und Ida: Ganz lieben Dank auch für Dein charmantes Willkommen!


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2016)

Servus Kathrin

Ich habe da einen Thread für dich der Dich eventuell interessieren könnte ...

Die Sichttiefe in ...

Bin beim lesen im Blaualgen-Thread darüber gestolpert.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Juli 2016)

Super, danke Helmut! Lese ich mir durch. 

Hach, ich bin schon ganz zappelig, weil ich so gerne die Wasserwerte messen möchte – allein: Der Testkoffer ist noch nicht da. Menno!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Juli 2016)

Übrigens: Der Blaualgen-Thread ist ganz schön schwere Kost! Mir schwirrt schon auf Seite 7 der Kopf …

 <- Das sind gemeine Blaualgen, oder?


----------



## Tjark (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auch noch ein Meerwasseraquarium als Hobby habe weiß ich, das es dort mittlerweile verschiedene Anbieter für professionelle Wasseranalytik gibt. In der Meerwasseraquaristik benötigt man oft einige Werte, die im Idealfall nahe der Nachweisbarkeits-Grenze liegen, sehr genau bestimmt, so dass auch die richtig guten Tröpfchen-Tests nicht genau genug sind. Oder man macht es um die selbst gemessenen Werte zu verifizieren.

Falls mal jemand Werte wie pH, kH, Nitrat, Nitrit und Phosphat genau bestimmt haben möchte... ich habe diesen Anbieter hier empfohlen bekommen (hier wird auch explizit die Analytik von Teichwasser beworben):
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich selbst habe den Labor-Service noch nicht genutzt, kenne den Shop aber von anderen Bestellungen und war stets zu Frieden

Ich bekomme nichts für diesen Hinweis und bin auch nicht verwandt, verschwägert oder befreundet - falls dies als unerwünschte Werbung angesehen wird - bitte löschen!

Grüße,
Tjark


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tipp Tjark! 

Hier ein kurzes Update zu meinem Teich: Der Testkoffer ist zwar immer noch nicht da (zappel), aber heute kamen zumindest, zusammen mit meiner Heckenpflanzenbestellung) sechs kleine Krebsscheren bei mir an. Als ich damit um die Hausecke bog, um sie direkt in ihr neues Habitat zu bringen, verscheuchte ich versehentlich den __ Reiher, der gerade in meiner Sumpfzone sein Frühstück fing (Tschuldigung!). Aber dann, als er auch nach geraumer Zeit nicht wiederkam, setze ich die sechs kleinen Pflänzchen erstmal ins Wasser: drei in den alten Teichteil, drei in den neuen. Und was mir dabei auffiel, da ich ja eigentlich die Kahmhaut noch mal genauer für Euch fotografieren wollte: sie ist weg! Das Wasser sieht jetzt hellbraun aus, wie frisch aufgewirbeltes Lehmwasser*, aber die Schicht ist komplett weg. Ich denke, dass das durch die Wassersprudler der Luftpumpe bewirkt wurde, die ich an verschiedene Stellen des alten Teiches gesetzt habe. Bis zum neuen Teichteil reicht die Puste der Luftpumpe nicht, deswegen besprudele ich nur den alten Teichteil. Die Kahmhaut war aber auch überwiegend hier zu finden, nicht im neuen Teichteil.

Dafür wachsen grüne Algen im Moment etwas stärker in einigen Randbereichen, sie scheinen sich gerne an Gras anzudocken, das ins Wasser reicht und mir eigentlich ohnehin ein Dorn im Auge ist. Sollte ich das Gras entfernen? Ich wollte ohnehin einen weiteren Uferbereich abflachen, aber das schreibe ich Euch heute Abend mal in Ruhe, dann könnt Ihr sagen, was Ihr davon haltet. 

Bis dahin: liebe Freitagsgrüße! 

*Wobei die Sprudler nur an der Oberfläche sprudeln, wo sie von den luftgefüllten Schläuchen gehalten werden. Sie können nicht am Grund den Lehm aufwirbeln.


----------



## mitch (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,
supper, was so ein wenig Luft doch ausmacht 



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Sollte ich das Gras entfernen?


wenn es dir Zuviel ist schneide es ab.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2016)

hallo Kathrin,
das liest sich doch super!
Und wenn es Dir mal zuviel wird mit den Algen, dann kann ich Dir hierzu raten  
Klappt wirklich gut und ist ruckzuck zusammengebaut!
 

Neue Toilettenbürste an langen Besenstiel geschraubt und los geht es.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Juli 2016)

Coole Idee! Das funktioniert bestimmt tausendmal besser als der Algenkescher, mit dem ich heute den Teich abgefischt habe! Immerhin, ich habe haufenweise leuchtend grüne lange Fäden rausgeholt und dazu noch so dunkelgrüne, blasige, dicke Glibberhäufchen, die an der Oberfläche schwammen. Letztere lösen sich – glaube ich – dann und wann vom Boden des Teiches und schwimmen auf. Eingedenk Christines Blaualgenbeschreibung habe ich das Zeugs tapfer in die Hand genommen, die Farbe untersucht (grüngrau) und dran geschnuppert (nur ein bisschen modrig). Also wohl wirklich keine Blaualgen. Puh!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Sooo, also …! Ich wollte ja noch meine Gedanken zur möglichen Veränderung meines Teichufers schildern. Konkret geht es darum, dass der Teich ein recht steiles Ufer hat hat. Das fällt ganz besonders auf, wenn der Teich Niedrigwasser hat, denn dann sind ca. 20 cm Wasser weg. Das passiert gerade zum zweiten Mal, seit ich vor vier Monaten hier eingezogen bin. Damit alle möglichen Tiere es leichter haben zu trinken (und zu fischen), schwebt mir vor, ein weiteres Uferstück von ca. drei Metern Länge so abzutragen, dass eine flache Uferzone entsteht, die bei »Flut« von Wasser überspült wird und bei »Ebbe« trockenfällt. Kürzlich habe ich einen Igel in der Nachbarschaft entdeckt und ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn er und seine Freunde sich bei uns ansiedeln würden. Auch für diese stacheligen Gesellen bräuchte es so eine ungefährliche Trinkstelle – es würde mir das Herz brechen, wenn einer in meinem Teich ertrinkt!

Da mir das Problem mit dem Nährstoffeintrag durch Regen außerdem sehr eingängig war, als ich hier im Forum zum ersten Mal davon las, frage ich mich, ob es gut wäre, um den Teich herum (wo momentan noch der nasse Rasen angrenzt) eine vertiefte Pflanzzone anzulegen, die das Regenwasser abfängt. Wäre das eine sinnvolle Sache? Ich las davon, dass einige von Euch solch einen Graben um den Teich herum angelegt haben. Diese Zone könnte dann nahtlos in den geplanten Feuchtwiesenbereich übergehen …

PS: Auch gestern ist der Testkoffer noch nicht angekommen …


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Juli 2016)

moin Kathrin,
klasse Idee.... schau mal unter dem Stichwort 'Kapillarsperre' nach.
Zum einen verhinderst Du damit, dass Dir zu viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen,
zu anderen kannst Du 'dahinter' eine gute Flachwasserzone anlegen.....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe übrigens gerade mal den Wikipedia-Beitrag über die (Gold)Rotfeder durchgelesen – kein Wunder, dass die sich in meinem Teich so wohlfühlen! Klingt, als wäre der Teich nur für sie erfunden worden.


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin, 
das Stichwort für das, was diejenigen gebaut haben, heißt Uferwall und Ufergraben. Bei diesem System gehört die Kapillarsperre um den Graben.
Schau Dir mal den Teichbau von Annett an, da ist das recht gut erklärt.
Das könnte auch interessant sein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-uferdamm-und-ufergraben.46203/#post-526628
Wenn der Graben allerdings mit der Feuchtwiese in Verbindung stehen soll, dann darf er nich mit dem Teich verbunden werden, dann gehört die Sperre tatsächlich schon um den Teich und nicht erst um den Graben. Lässt Du sie weg, säuft Dir die Wiese später den Teich leer.


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2016)

Macht eine Kapilarsperre sind bei einem Teich ohne Folie 
Ich glaub das wäre ein total überflüssiger Gedanke.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christine und René, mein Gedanke war ja eher, das Regenwasser davon abzuhalten über die Wiese zu laufen, die Nährstoffe mitzuschleppen und in den Teich zu schwemmen. Eigentlich – wenn es nicht über längere Zeit heiß und trocken ist – ist der Teich immer bis zur Oberkante des Ablaufes voll. Das, was die Pflanzen an Wasser wegtrinken, ist gar kein Problem. Der Bereich hinter dem Teich, in dem ich die Feuchtwiese anlegen will, ist so gut wie immer nass, da steht das Wasser zum Teil im Rasen, der Lehmboden verhindert das Versickern. Im Knick am Teich und um den Teich herum stehen auch jede Menge __ Erlen, __ Birken, Weiden, __ Ahorn und __ Hasel, ihre Wurzeln reichen bis in den Teich hinein. Die werden kräftig  aus dem Teich trinken, aber wie geschrieben: das scheint kein Problem zu sein. Mir geht es nur darum, den Nährstoffeintrag, der durch eventuelle Regenwassererosion entsteht, zu bremsen. Vom Vorbesitzer weiß ich, dass er vor anderthalb Jahren, als er den neuen Teichteil angelegt hat, auch einen Großteil des Grundstückes drumherum mit Mutterboden hat auffüllen lassen, um die große Rasenfläche einzusäen. Ich würde denken, dass die Erde deswegen ordentlich Nährstoffe enthält. Wenn die sich im einer __ Senke um den Teich herum sammeln würde, statt direkt in den Teich zu fließen, wäre das doch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Kolja (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

ich könnte mir das mit einem Graben drumherum gut vorstellen. Die Frage ist aber, wie das Wasser versickert. Bei deinem Boden scheint es ja nicht gut nach unten abzufließen.
Drainage? Aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,
ja ein kleiner Graben um den Teich wäre hilfreich das direkte Einspülen von der Wiese zu verhindern.
So ein "Gräbchen" kann ja nur eine Spatenbreite breit sein und 10-20cm tief, noch ein wenig auf etwas Gefälle geachtet und schon sollten die Nährstoffe dem Teich fern bleiben.
Du musst nur darauf achten das der Graben nicht allzu schnell wieder zuwächst.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich glaube, das Zuwachsen ist das größte Thema! Deswegen sollte der Graben vermutlich auch ein bisschen breiter ausfallen. Der Platz ist ja da, weil der Bereich hinter dem Teich bis zum Knickrand (schätzungsweise drei bis vier Meter) ohnehin feucht ist und kein Rasen mehr sein soll.

Hier der Teichbereich bei Einzug:
 

Hier der Teichbereich, nachdem ich die Tujas herausgenommen hatte (Der dicke Baumstumpf war übrigens schon so – den Baum haben wir nicht gefällt):
 

Hier der Teichbereich im halbwegs aktuellen Zustand:


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Kathrin,
> 
> ich könnte mir das mit einem Graben drumherum gut vorstellen. Die Frage ist aber, wie das Wasser versickert. Bei deinem Boden scheint es ja nicht gut nach unten abzufließen. Drainage? Aber davon habe ich keine Ahnung.



Hallo Kolja, ja, das ist eine gute Frage. Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass der Graben mit wasserliebenden Pflanzen bestückt wird, die das Wasser wegtrinken. Ich würde den Graben jedenfalls gerne so flach halten, dass sich im Wasser keine Mückenlarven entwickeln können - sonst habe ich ja das nächste Problem! Aber bisher steht das Wasser halt im Rasen und sickert vermutlich Richtung Teich, da dieser tiefer liegt als der Rasen, der Richtung Straße leicht ansteigt. Die umliegenden Grundstücke und Häuser liegen auch alle einen Tick höher als unseres.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Aug. 2016)

Statusmeldung: Der Testkoffer ist immer noch nicht gekommen, morgen soll es aber endlich so weit sein … 

Im Teich ist es im Moment ruhig, die Fische zeigen sich kaum. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sie sich immer, wenn der __ Reiher da war, ein paar Tage unsichtbar machen (würde ich an ihrer Stelle auch tun!). Was aber bei der Farbe meines Teichwassers auch nicht schwer ist – ich würde die Sichttiefe auf aktuell ca. 15 bis 20 cm schätzen. Die Fische haben also eine faire Chance sich zu verstecken, zumal die Wasserpflanzen, die ich eingesetzt habe, langsam zu wachsen beginnen (so weit ich sie sehen kann …). Die Kahmhaut bleibt weiterhin verschwunden, was ich auf die Luftpumpe zurückführe (Danke noch mal für den Tipp, Mitch!). Die große alte Seerose »bäumt« sich seit ein paar Tagen über der Wasseroberfläche auf, was ich aber auf den momentan stark gesunkenen Wasserspiegel zurückführe. Es fehlen etwa 20 cm, die wohl der Verdunstung zum Opfer gefallen sind. Aber für die kommenden Tage ist ja reichlich Regen angesagt, wie schön!  Ansonsten lassen wir dem Teich seine Ruhe und kümmern uns aktuell um das Kiesen der Einfahrt, das Setzen des Sichtschutzzaunes und dem Pflanzen der Hecke und vieler __ Bodendecker. Außerdem habe ich heute festgestellt, dass Mäuse meine Saatguttütchen angeknabbert haben! Daraufhin habe ich alle herausgefallenen und teilweise feucht gewordenen Blumensamen, die sich für mein Wiesenvorhaben eignen könnten, gemischt und auf dem nassen Rasenstück ausgebracht, das langsam aber sicher zur Feuchtwiese werden soll. Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Durch das Rasenmähen, beziehungsweise gezielte Nichtmähen bestimmter Partien, probieren wir im Moment verschiedene Formen für das Feuchtwiesenstück aus. Mal sehen, wie es am Ende aussehen wird. Was wollte ich noch erzählen? Ach ja: Der Eisvogel hat sich wieder blicken lassen! Das freut mich wirklich riesig. Und im Garten brüten aktuell Amseln und Spatzen, das finde ich auch sehr schön. Zum Glück haben meine Katzen bis jetzt nur Mäuse angebracht, ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt!

So, jetzt wünsche ich Euch allen erstmal einen geruhsamen Feierabend und werde mich noch ein wenig dem Hausputz widmen – morgen kommt Besuch!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Aug. 2016)

Heute ist der Testkoffer angekommen, hurra! 

Jetzt trudelt zwar auch mein Besuch jeden Moment ein, aber ich werde ihn ganz sicher dazu bekommen, heute oder morgen mit mir das Teichwasser mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Und dann teile ich die Ergebnisse natürlich sofort mit Euch. Bis später!


----------



## samorai (2. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin!
Ich habe mir mal Deine letzten Bilder und Freds durchgelesen.
Ich bin der Meinung es macht keinen Sinn solche "Stückwerke" wie Drainage, Graben,Flies oder Ufergraben bei Dir einzubauen.
Das feine Lehm- Sediment würde alles wieder verkleben.
Was wirklich einen Sinn ergibt ist ein GFK- oder Beton-Teich 20 cm höher aus den Boden hinaus, nur so kann Dir Regen und Sediment "mal an der Pupe schmatzen"  .......auf gut deutsch ist der Teich vor allen äußerlichen "Gefahren" geschützt .


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Aug. 2016)

Hi Ron,

diesen schönen Naturteich mit GFK oder Beton zu bändigen wäre eine Sünde.
Ich würde da nur möglichst geringe Änderungen vornehmen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Kathrinvdm (3. Aug. 2016)

Das habe ich doch auch gar nicht vor! Es geht mir lediglich darum, eine flache, bepflanzte Erdmulde anzulegen, in der sich das »Rasenwasser« sammeln kann, damit es nicht in den Teich hinunter fließt. Artfremde Materialien kommen mir ganz bestimmt nicht an den Teich, keine Folie, kein GFK, kein Beton, nix. Keine Bange!


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2016)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin Kathrin,
> klasse Idee.... schau mal unter dem Stichwort 'Kapillarsperre' nach.
> Zum einen verhinderst Du damit, dass Dir zu viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen,
> zu anderen kannst Du 'dahinter' eine gute Flachwasserzone anlegen.....


Kapillarsperre bei einem Naturteich....
Welche Nährstoffe sollen eigentlich ein gespült werden, die nicht schon im Lehm sind.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Aug. 2016)

z.B. Nährstoffe aus umliegenden Beeten, die gedüngt wurden oder aus der Rasenfläche, die in irgendeiner Form gedüngt wurde,
wie Kathrin schrieb handelt es sich bei ihrem Teich primär um Lehm, der sich ganz sicher anders zusammensetzt als irgendein
Blumen-/Rasen-dünger.....
Habe es in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft erlebt.... Teich an der tiefsten Stelle im Garten, umliegender Rasen wurde regelmäßig
2x p.a. gedüngt.... regelmäßig das Desaster im Teich, wenn dann anschließend größere Regenmengen fielen ....
Kapillarsperre mit kleinem, dem Rasen zugewandten Graben, und das Problem hatte sich ruckzuck erledigt...


----------

